# map of sellick's for wiki dest.



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

[gmap=112540897539162357069.0004497e81eecaab91319]AARTsJrWw_ifhmlEReQEI80xpGYwaYr3mQ[/gmap]


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sellick's Ramp


----------

